# Some questions about my Colnago Tecnos



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

Hi Every body,I come from China PRC,
i'm also a Colnago fans.
Recently I got a colnago Tecnos(I only can identify it from the Columbus's paster),
and the top tube and seattube were not round (I don't know how to describe as the tube's section like five petals,I think you can understand)
full of the frame except the rear triangle was electroplated and covered with paint, 
My question is not about I said above.
it's about the dropout's space.the space is 126mm,I think only earlier than 90's frame have this kind of design,but my Tecnos was very brandnew,you identified the frame should be built after 95's according to its feature.
Question 1. Could anyone tell me when this Colnago Tecnos was produced
Question 2. Whether Colnago factory still build the old style frame that space of dropout is 126mm 

Question 3,I want know when Colnago begin to built Colnago Tecnos and which year had stpped

Is there any expert can give me the anwser?
Many many thanks in advance.


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

*Sorry,I have some pics can upload to you,*

as follows


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

*pics*

please see my Colnago Tecnos


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

*continued*

and then,continued


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

i think in this case that 'tecnos' refers to the columbus tubeset, and not to the model of frame. confusing, because i think colnago makes (or did very few years ago) a frame called tecnos. i´m not totally sure though, someone with more knowledge of colnagos will have to confirm this.

foz


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Boneman is the expert on this forum, but my guess is that you have an early to mid-1990's Colnago Technos. The clues include 1) the paint job that is slightly more simple than that of the Master Extra Light, 2) the steel front fork, and 3) the eight cog (or so I think) rear cassette.

It's a very beautiful bike. Ride it well. Ride it fast.


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

*Many thanks for upstair's reply,*

but I have to say the rear cassette has 9 cogs,I build this frame with Shimano 7700 except the wheel set.
But I still have a question,now I install the 130mm rear hub on this frame(it should use 126mm rear hub) whether the frame could be damage?
Because when I install the wheel I have to spent more strength to split the rear triangle,so that the rear hub can be entered.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Interesting One*

The first Tecnos' were built with Columbus EL/OS tubing and adjustable rear drop outs. Neither the down or top tube were crimped. The EL/OS model had a suggested (I think this was the US distributor at the time) limit of 170 lbs (77kgs). 

Yours is a later model with the Tecnos 2000 tubing set. Still drawn by Columbus but with the crimped top and down tube, probably Nivachrome. Final production I believe was in 2003. The last few years of production had vertical dropouts and carbon forks. My guess is your ride is from the late 90's, perhaps early 2000's.

Here's the odd bit, I've never seen a Tecnos with 126mm spacing. Original production dated back to early 1990's, 130mm spacing time frame, never mind the tubeset.

I'll post some pictures of mine tomorrow.

Raobing, where in PRC (well there's no PRC really)? I may end up in Shanghai. Worth taking the bike?

Regards



raobing said:


> Hi Every body,I come from China PRC,
> i'm also a Colnago fans.
> Recently I got a colnago Tecnos(I only can identify it from the Columbus's paster),
> and the top tube and seattube were not round (I don't know how to describe as the tube's section like five petals,I think you can understand)
> ...


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

*Hi boneman !*

Very happy to see your reply,thanks!
I expect to see your Tenos's pics.I could give you my inbox read as "[email protected]"
Welcome you to China,China has lots of Colnago fans,and have some Colnago's outlet in China,but the price is too high compare with Chinese salary's level.I have a friend they have a factory made Colnago CONIC SPIRAL,with full Compy 8'S record parts,and some others friends have Master XL, Master PIU TT ,and Colnago Master olympic,all are very nice.Every week we ride about 150-200KM most of sections in mountain.
If you can go to Beijing,may be you can ride with us.
By the way,if i use 130mm hub whether could damage my 126mm-spacing's frame?
Best Regards





boneman said:


> The first Tecnos' were built with Columbus EL/OS tubing and adjustable rear drop outs. Neither the down or top tube were crimped. The EL/OS model had a suggested (I think this was the US distributor at the time) limit of 170 lbs (77kgs).
> 
> Yours is a later model with the Tecnos 2000 tubing set. Still drawn by Columbus but with the crimped top and down tube, probably Nivachrome. Final production I believe was in 2003. The last few years of production had vertical dropouts and carbon forks. My guess is your ride is from the late 90's, perhaps early 2000's.
> 
> ...


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

*You are highly recommended to take your bike to Shanghai*



boneman said:


> I may end up in Shanghai. Worth taking the bike?
> 
> 
> As far as I know, bicycle is still a popular mean of transportation in Shanghai. If you have the time to ride but don't like the traffic in the urban city, I am sure it would be fun to explore the suburban area or even go Suzhou which is not far from Shanghai. However, I have to admit that I have not riden in Shanghai yet.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*130mm wheel*

Using the 130mm wheel in the 126mm spacing is not a problem and will not cause any damage. As for China, we shall see but if it works out, it will be Shanghai.




raobing said:


> Very happy to see your reply,thanks!
> I expect to see your Tenos's pics.I could give you my inbox read as "[email protected]"
> Welcome you to China,China has lots of Colnago fans,and have some Colnago's outlet in China,but the price is too high compare with Chinese salary's level.I have a friend they have a factory made Colnago CONIC SPIRAL,with full Compy 8'S record parts,and some others friends have Master XL, Master PIU TT ,and Colnago Master olympic,all are very nice.Every week we ride about 150-200KM most of sections in mountain.
> If you can go to Beijing,may be you can ride with us.
> ...


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

*Boneman！*

Thank you for your reply and keep in touch in furthur！！！



boneman said:


> Using the 130mm wheel in the 126mm spacing is not a problem and will not cause any damage. As for China, we shall see but if it works out, it will be Shanghai.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Beautiful bike.*

Glad to see cycling has no boundries. I can't answer your question about years or models but having worked in and around a busy bike shop for over a little over 20 years I can tell you with confidence that you can spread the frame open enough to get your regular 130mm spaced hub/wheel set into your frame using lust your hands. You will need to spread it just a little bit every time you reinstall the wheel. It is very easy to do and does not require brute strength. Thanks for sharing the picture with us.


----------



## raobing (May 28, 2005)

Hi Thommy!
Thanks for your warmly explanation,I'll keep it into well condition in future.I also very glad to meet more good guys we have the same hobby.
Chinese cycling sport just in the seedtime,economy restrict the step of development But the concept as the main reason that keep more chinese from cycling sport.
Today China have already build up several cycling forums,we can learn most elementary knowledge through the inter net and talk about bike each other.today's condition is more well than four years ago,in that time I just learn
cycling sport.
we begin pay more attention into cycling culture,just like classic bicycle,Tour De France and several 
claccsic racings.
Most of chinese cycling fans love Lance we all shocked by Lance's spirit,this year we all still support
Lance.Lance is a miracle we wish he can achieve this years genreal yellow jersey of Tour de France.
hehe


----------

